# sr20det turbo



## SirRacer (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello there, i was just wondering if i can get some info from the tech heads regarding what turbo they would choose to use on my s14 silvia. At present im running a front mount, de throttle body and will soon have 300zx air flow meter,power fc and new fuel pump on the way. I eventually want to run low boost and then run some rx7 injectors (cosmo or batman). Preferably 550's as i heard the bigger ones sometimes are a bit big when it comes to idleing. 

After thats done which hopefully wont be to far away ill be looking at a bigger turbo. I dont really have the budget for anything big name and are after around about 230+ at the wheels with potential for more depending on whether i forge the internals or not. 

I was thinking after reading on many aussie sites something along the lines of a gt2540 or gt2835 combination and ive even been suggested to buy a used td06 turbo kit from japan and have it refreshed. 

The cars mainly used on the street and drag strip. Im a bit of a wimp and havent caught onto the drift craze as yet so im not to worried about power delivery. 

What does everyone else use and what would be the best turbo for my application, everyone seems to tell me a different thing, from a gt2835 to the big old t3/t4 combo and even a garrett t25r, you guys seem to have it very well sorted turbo wise on some of the cars.

What should i expect to pay for a good turbo also

Thanks 
Byron


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dp without a doubt.*

I would use the DP turbo without a doubt.

www.ftfmotorsports.com

Tell him I sent you. :thumbup:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

bolt on's alone u can reach 230whp no problem. my brother's S14 (with black top SR20DET from an S14) is running an Apexi intake, down pipe, 2.75" catback 5 zigen border 3 exhaust, greddy turbo extension, lightened flywheel, custom aluminum driveshaft and is putting down a little less than 230 at the wheels. you have no need to upgrade your turbo.

go do some research. if you really wanted to, u can buy a turbo off an S15 SR20DET for around $800. it maxes out at around 300hp.


----------

